# more immersion blender questions



## rzn (Mar 16, 2006)

so here it is again,

what's the latest, greatest, for these things. Having just discovered them, I've looked at the archives, read specs on line, looked at reviews, and have come to the conclusion that I am very, very, confused. So...

Don't the plastic parts break?

Which model really holds up the best?

Don't they vibrate your arm off?

Does the 400amp vs 200amp (or watt or mega Hz or whatever unit of electrical power or work or ohm or whatever it is) make a significant difference it what you can puree?

I would like to be able to do thick soups, chop ice/smoothies/thick shakes without it binding up, maybe even whipping honey butter. Am I being realistic in what it can do?

Help!! Help!! Help!! Right now I am so confused I am almost reduced to either going out & buying the prettiest one I can find, or going out & getting the one I saw someone using on Iron Chef & letting my husband use it to power the boat for fishing on the weekends.:crazy:


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Yes, you're being realistic. If you're wanting to chop ice, look for a metal one. Yes, plastic parts break but they won't if you're using the blenders on liquids only. No, they don't vibrate your arm off. But every individual is different. Some people are more sensitive than others. Don't get the prettiest one, get the best designed one. Knowing in advance what you want to use it for is half the battle. Now all you have to do is find the appropriate one for the job.

This should help you decide.


----------



## rzn (Mar 16, 2006)

thank you, I was having trouble finding a site that had reviews with direct comparisons that was even remotely comprehesive...


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

We've owned the Braun 400W variable speed blender for about 2 years. It's used primarily to blend protein shakes with ice (crushed from the fridge door dispenser), and has been very reliable. Our previous one was lower wattage, and one of the little blades broke because we use so much ice in it. 
We use the Braun on a daily basis. Its very quick and easy to use and clean. There are attachments included, which we rarely use but were included in the package, and the base comes apart and can be put in the dishwasher.

H.


----------

